# THE MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' ∙



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN. ONE OF IF NOT THE BIGGEST CARSHOW TURN OUTS IN MICHIGAN. LAST YEAR WE HAD SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES IN THE COUNTRY. 250 REGISTERED CARS AND TRUCKS FROM LA,AZ,MI,OH,KY,IL,WI JUST TO NAME A FEW. BIG $$$ HOP COMPETITION AND LOTS OF TROPHIES , AND PRIZES. CHECK OUT IMPORTFX.NET AND SEE THE COMPETITION. 

MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WHats big money? and classes?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

we will be there.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 28 2007, 12:31 PM~7108224
> *we will be there.
> *


WE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 28 2007, 10:38 PM~7113365
> *WE WILL  :biggrin:
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump bump..this is the show everyone needs to come to


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why?


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

same as last year $1000 for single, double, and dance.3 makes a class. And to ansewer Jimmy WHY NOT??? I know your not saying you didn't have a good time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

cool,


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hope to see westside come through this year


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@Jan 29 2007, 08:29 AM~7116099
> *same as last year $1000 for single, double, and dance.3 makes a class. And to ansewer Jimmy WHY NOT??? I know your not saying you didn't have a good time!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no i am just replying to dans its a show that everyone must go to. why what makes it different than any other show thats all.


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

well i can promis the Truucha booth will not be there . We made 200 dollars at the last show


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just trying to get the word out jim for a good time and i said this is the show eveyone needs to come to..not MUST


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

I see people have alot to say. Which is cool. But all I can say is that if your not interested in coming to a good show? Then don't come. You don't have to try and ruin it for others trying to have a good time. So if you have something negative to say just keep it to yourself. The show will still go on with or with out you. And to those who feel they didn't make enough $$$ doing booths. You only have your own selling skills to blame not the show it's self.There was over 200 cars registered and plenty of spectators to offer your stuff to. Don't get me wrong. I would love you guys to come back out to the show even if you didn't get a booth.

Ask yourself why do you like carshows and figure out if your just there for the money or because you actully like seeing what new ideas people come up with every year. I do it for the love of cars and seeing everyone enjoy a day chillin with homies from all over the U.S. and having a damn good time doing it. I'm not here for the money. If I was here for the money. I would have stoped doing shows along time ago. Ask anyone who has helped me with the show over the last 9 yrs. if I make anything off this? I work year round getting sponsers to be able to put on a good show for the people and for all those hoppers to have a chance to take home 10x the amount I do. And I'm the one putting in all the work!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jan 29 2007, 04:30 PM~7120328
> *hope to see westside come through this year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@Jan 29 2007, 08:29 AM~7116099
> *same as last year $1000 for single, double, and dance.3 makes a class. And to ansewer Jimmy WHY NOT??? I know your not saying you didn't have a good time!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i have a good time where ever i go. i dont care if there is one car there or a thousand, same with the cars, i was fucking with dan as usual sayin everyone needs to come, shit everyone needs to support everyone, thats the point i was making. and as far as the hoppers taking home more than you, build a car and come take your money home :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Good Show, we will be there as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

goota love jimmy..lol..yeah michigan does not have alot of quality shows..i havent showed a car in 2 yrs beacuse of financial and health reasons..but i still get out and do what i can.i mean there are only a few great shos in michigan a year 1-jimmys shows/bar-b-q 2-outta control 3-city limits 4-midwestshowdown 5-low4life.we all need to get together hang out and tighten up as a whole.. jason you know im gonna be there helping ya out again like the past 3 yrs :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

I know I can count on you Dan.Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt x2


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bikini contest jason..ill put out the cash


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY. Hosted byDetroits own Rude Jude from SHADE45
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

been wanting to drive up and check it for a couple of years now and I just might have to do it this year :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 26 2007, 05:33 PM~7356888
> *been wanting to drive up and check it for a couple of years now and I just might have to do it this year  :biggrin:
> *


It's gonna be a good time just like the last years show. Last year we had around 250 cars and trucks from all over.


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Jan 29 2007, 09:06 PM~7123322
> *well i can promis the Truucha booth will not be there . We made 200 dollars at the last show
> *


GO WHERE DA $$$$$ AT BIG BOY . . . :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Feb 28 2007, 01:47 PM~7373583
> *GO WHERE DA $$$$$ AT BIG BOY . . . :biggrin:
> *



So what that spose to mean??  I gave away $3000 in Hyrdo comp last year alone. The Trucca booth didn't make what they exspected trying to sell shirts and dvd's. So again what are you talking about. Or are you just one of those people who don't know what their talking about???? Get your info right before you spit venom on my show.Holla


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

jason where is that dvd that chick filmed of me in detroit..
ttt for the showdown


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 1 2007, 06:17 AM~7380086
> *jason where is that dvd that chick filmed of me in detroit..
> ttt for the showdown
> *


I'l put a call in to see if wax tax n dre found it.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Jan 29 2007, 09:06 PM~7123322
> *well i can promis the Truucha booth will not be there . We made 200 dollars at the last show
> *


THAT DON'T MEAN NOTHING, REMEMBER WHOS PAYING MY TRIP, ROUND TRIP FLIGHT TICKET, HOTEL / CAR / AN FOOD, SO YOU NEED TO BECAREFUL ON WHAT YOU SAY AN WHO YOU SAY IT TO,,,,,, YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO HUSTLE MAYBE YOU WILL SELL SOME MORE DVD'S,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Jan 29 2007, 09:06 PM~7123322
> *well i can promis the Truucha booth will not be there . We made 200 dollars at the last show
> *


*O AN DON'T PROMISE ANYTHING WITHOUT TALKING TO ME,, REMEMBER I MAKE THE FINAL DECISION,,,, DON'T TRIP JASON I'LL BE THERE WITH OR WITHOUT A BOOTH,,, O AN BY THE WAY HE ALSO GAVE ME THE BOOTH FOR FREE*


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:it will be good seeing you again tru


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@Mar 1 2007, 08:00 AM~7380348
> *I'l put a call in to see if wax tax n dre found it.
> *


u keep saying that..let me know i really want a copy


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

It's coming man!!! I put the call in to smiley at 102.7. They said they would find it. I have to wait until they do. I didn't forget about you.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ok we will see..anyways...

TTT for the showdown


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so any word?or maybe a video link on their website


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

No not yet.I'm waiting on a call back.


MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt



MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmpppppppppppp

iwant my dvd


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 9 2007, 07:55 AM~7443267
> *bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmpppppppppppp
> 
> iwant my dvd
> *


Trust me .I'm trying. What do you want me to do? I'm not the holding it hostage. They are!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump anyways


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

your know low4life will be there boyz


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440 :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well jason since u have recruited alot of people to help ya..thats cool..but if u need me give me a call..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 2 2007, 01:05 AM~7388469
> *O AN DON'T PROMISE ANYTHING WITHOUT TALKING TO ME,, REMEMBER I MAKE THE FINAL DECISION,,,, DON'T TRIP JASON I'LL BE THERE WITH OR WITHOUT A BOOTH,,, O AN BY THE WAY HE ALSO GAVE ME THE BOOTH FOR FREE
> *


 :0


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 19 2007, 05:58 AM~7505204
> *well jason since u have recruited alot of people to help ya..thats cool..but if u need me give me a call..
> *


Dan you know I need your help every year Homboy!!!!!! Oh yeah I hear that a certain someone has been bumpin their gums about me. You know who you are. All I have to say is you better hit the gym before you see me!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam thats a big ass flyer


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

buuuuuummmmmmppppppp good show here guys :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG LUX_@Jan 29 2007, 10:06 PM~7123322
> *well i can promis the Truucha booth will not be there . We made 200 dollars at the last show
> *


shit thats just part of the game homie sometime you sell 2500 next time you sell 200 you have tio take the good with the bad :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

MIDWEST SHOWDOWN MILAN DRAGWAY.
THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN.
MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

whats the payout on the hop/dance this year?


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Apr 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7755477
> *whats the payout on the hop/dance this year?
> *



We are looking at the same as last year. $1000 per class


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ANY NEWS ON THE DVD U WERE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

He has it. I just gotta hook up w/ him this wkend to get it.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ok ill be looking for it this weekend thanks


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

THE BIG"M" WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING AS ALWAYS


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

well I was gunna go but the guy that posted above me is going.


j/k f dog
I'll def be there


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump up tp the top for a hell of a show.its gonna be full of fun..im trying to get a bikini contest put together


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

hummmm.... $1000 each class for hydro


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

NO LUCK ON THE DVD HUH


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

good luck this year jason. were looking forward to your show as always. True Rollerz wont have a show this year. We would like to have a bbq just to get back in touch with people. Keep up the good work. If theres any thing i can do for you loacally< just let me know. low lows for life  :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks. We have to get togather and plan something.


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Apr 30 2007, 08:53 AM~7801869
> *NO LUCK ON THE DVD HUH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so basicly u forgot about the dvd its cool.. :angry: ill still help ya at the show


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

It's already on the calender! :thumbsup:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

A few pics from last year!oc milan


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

I see Jenny Jones Friend is going to there.............lol
Rude Jude
I guess its better then fake ass trick trick


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@May 9 2007, 01:46 PM~7868135
> *A few pics from last year!oc milan
> *


nice to see u guys are coming out this year..me and jason appreciate it


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

pinky will be there


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ILL BUT YA A BEER HOMIE


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of USO will be in the house, Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

Bring out your hoppers this year if you wanna get that dough$$$ Ladies bring your bikini's for the comp. DAN GET YOUR WATER READY!!!!


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

u got some females lined up?ill bring the water foe sure :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm working on it :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i got me a supersoaker..hehe


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown and Hot 102.7fm will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM cool.gif cool.gif


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt jason where are the flyers.need to get a jump and start passing them out homie :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Did somebody say flyers!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

!!!!!!!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH YA KNOW...FLYERS..YA KNOW....FLYERS


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@May 24 2007, 09:50 AM~7969471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

JASON AM I GOING OT HAVE TO DRIVE OUT THERE TO GET SOME..LET ME KNOW.YOUR WEARING ME OUT HOMIE


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@May 24 2007, 09:50 AM~7969471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The new Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

dam 730 miles from me, im not going again this year


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah u are..u can crash at my crib :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whoo whoo ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT FROM THE HEAD JUDGE :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

Where's everyone at???? Don't miss out on a Great Show!!!!!!!!!!!!



The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

bump bumpity bump


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

JASON CALL ME ABOUT THE HIP HOP SHOW..NEED TO WORK A FEW DETAILS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

We'll be there! I think after our show this year...............never mind! I'll just say we all need to get together before the season and make a calender!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Where is Milan? I will be working in Columbus OH around that time and I will be going through car show withdrawl. I know how Cali puts it down, so i wanna see how it goes down in the midwest.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

RIGHT OFF OF 23 HOMIE


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jul 6 2007, 09:09 AM~8247385
> *Where is Milan?  I will be working in Columbus OH around that time and I will be going through car show withdrawl.  I know how Cali puts it down, so i wanna see how it goes down in the midwest.
> *


about 5 hours


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jul 6 2007, 06:57 AM~8246753
> *We'll be there! I think after our show this year...............never mind! I'll just say  we all need to get together before the season and make a calender!
> *


i really agree, we should get the heads of all car clubs, shops, and promoters and get it straight. i really like all the oc people and it sucks that we are obligated and cant make the show. hip hop show is kindof a joke but we won good money there last year and this year there is a west coast vs. midwest hop this year so we gotta rep


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i agree we all need to make show dates around everything that way we all can hit each otheres shows and support michigan


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

WE WILL WE WILL ROCK YOU


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Jul 8 2007, 08:02 PM~8261639
> *WE WILL WE WILL ROCK YOU
> *


your gay


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

JASON LET ME KNOW WHAT THE BEST OF CATAGORIES ARE GONNA BE SO I CAN MAKE SHEETS..THANKS


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WELL ITS GETTING CLOSE..


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 9 2007, 12:59 PM~8265725
> *your gay
> *


DONT HATE~~~
TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

its a coming :biggrin: jason DOUBLE A wanted to know if u needed a hopping stick?


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 16 2007, 05:32 AM~8317231
> *its a coming :biggrin: jason DOUBLE A wanted to know if u needed a hopping stick?
> *


Yes!!! Someone stole mine last year. I wonder who that could have been??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@Jul 16 2007, 07:49 AM~8317509
> *Yes!!! Someone stole mine last year. I wonder who that could have been??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WELL GIVE HIM A C ALL


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

EVERYTHING STILL A GO FOR THE HIP HOP CAR SHOW RIGHT..


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

i will be there my show is saturday august 11th in toledo at the gentlemens club i run it's called bella's right off of 1-75 from 3pm till whenever it ends then i will be at your show on sunday and gonna bring my truck down with it


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Jul 17 2007, 09:53 PM~8332728
> *i will be there my show is saturday august 11th in toledo at the gentlemens club i run  it's called bella's right off of 1-75 from 3pm till whenever it ends  then i will be at your show on sunday and gonna bring my truck down with it
> *


ill be at your show..low4life has a toledo chapter..we will make it a point to come to yours..just bring some girls with ya when u come to ours :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 18 2007, 02:32 AM~8334613
> *ill be at your show..low4life has a toledo chapter..we will make it a point to come to yours..just bring some girls with ya when u come to ours :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW MOST OF THE TOLEDO CHAPTER GUYS .I ACTUALLY KNOW PIDO AND TOYO AND A QUITE OF THE SAGINAW CHAPTER GUYS ALSO.I WENT TO VEGAS FOR THE SUPERSHOW WITH ALL THOSE GUYS BACK IN 2000


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SEE YA THERE HOMIE :biggrin: HAVE ME SOME DDS WAITING HOMIE..ILL RENT HERE FOR THE WHOLE NIGHT..FLAT RATE PRICE..LOL


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

4-SURE


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

what exit is it off of 23 and will there be a sign or somethin to direct you in the right direction?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

u need to get off at plank road exit..ad then you will see the banner :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

allright thanks homie i think if this car show is as big as every one says its gunna be next year it should be 2 days instead of one and what do i need to do to enter my car for next year it may not be done in time for this years show


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

3 weeks away..or something like that :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 23 2007, 05:11 AM~8369103
> *ttt
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP HOMIE


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

jason been getting alot of questions about classes..please post em up for everyone thanks


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Reminder!!!



















The 28th street Metro Cruise is the highiest Paying Lowrider event in the midwest hands down!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

jason are we gonna have those yellow shirts again this year?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

2 weeks until the showdown..once again FATTAZZ CUSTOMS is judging this show.i have nothing to do with judging this.even though u may see me walking around checking shit out.IM NOT JUDGING.thats why FATTAZZ was asked to be host club so there wouldnt be any favortism


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

were or how do i find out about hotels or motels in the area???? cruizin in style c.c are trying to attend......


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 30 2007, 02:27 AM~8423866
> *jason been getting alot of questions about classes..please post em up for everyone thanks
> *


x2 
single, double , radical , dance


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

This years Midwest Showdown has be choosen as a LOW 4 LIFE CC Reunion/Regional Show event. We look forward to a non-drama, time to reconnect and catch up with ALL the other clubs in the Midwest event. If we can help your group with anything let us know, we are looking forward to a OUTSTANDING LOWRIDER EVENT!!! See you at the show.

Be on the look out for more info on the 11th Annual LOW4LIFE-Saginaw Fall Slam Show coming this September!! Location, time, date, & SPECIAL Surprises--TBA


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

awsome pido.. :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 1 2007, 08:35 AM~8444698
> *were or how do i find out about hotels or motels in the area???? cruizin in style c.c are trying to attend......
> *


There's a Sleep INN in Milan on Dexter st. I'll put more info up tomorrow.


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 2 2007, 10:59 AM~8455388
> *x2
> single, double , radical , dance
> *


$1000 for single, double, and radical. If there is only two in either class. Then I will give $500 to first place.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The Midwest Showdown will be putting the show on this year @ The Milan Dragway. Sunday August 12, 2007 will be the jump off. Fun for everyone. The Detroit chapter of Ruff Ryders, Switch C.C., Fat Azz C.C., and many more!!! Come see how we do it in the Midwest. This show will be Bigger Than last years show with over 250 cars and trucks. Ca$h prizes for the Hydro comp. $1000 per class. For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440 or/ Marlon @ 734.796.0053. www.THEMIDWESTSHOWDOWN.COM


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chubbson20s (Aug 17, 2006)

sunday hmmm might have to TAKE THE DAY off work....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

any hoppers coming?? westsides bringing 5 :0 single double and radical :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well pinky i hear majestics is bringing cars as well and i think hit em up hydraulics is bringing a car. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

5 days away boyz


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 4 2007, 07:11 PM~8472688
> *any hoppers coming?? westsides bringing 5  :0 single double and radical :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:19 PM~8477168
> *nope
> *


i know ur coming, :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GONNA BE A DAM GOOD SHOW....ALL KINDS OF STUFF GOING ON..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

GETTING CLOSER..WEATHER OUTLOOK IS SUPPOED TO BE HIGH 80S AND SUNNY


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I plan on going unless it rains. Whats the entry fee for showing a car? For spectators? Who else is going for sure? I would like to ride out with some other riders.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

For info call Jason @ 734.560.3440


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 6 2007, 08:59 PM~8488869
> *I plan on going unless it rains. Whats the entry fee for showing a car? For spectators? Who else is going for sure? I would like to ride out with some other riders.
> *


$20 for spec. $30 for reg. $40 for hop.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 5 2007, 07:01 PM~8478937
> *i know ur coming,  :biggrin:
> *


i will be there not bringing anything. and i dont think the majestics az or compton are coming


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

*The 28th street Metro Cruise. Highest paying lowrider hop in the midwest hands down!!!

15 Miles of cool cars!!!

Celebrating west Michigan 100-year-old love affair with the automobile! More than 7,000 cars and over 200,000 people on the famed 28th Street! Dont miss this great show!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

nice


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

HEY MIKE..3 MORE DAYS UNTIL OHIO.. :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I plan on going unless it rains. Whats the entry fee for showing a car? For spectators? Who else is going for sure? I would like to ride out with some other riders. 

hit me up foo.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 7 2007, 06:46 AM~8491792
> *i will be there not bringing anything. and i dont think the majestics az or compton are coming
> *


what up homie


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 7 2007, 07:46 AM~8491792
> *i will be there not bringing anything. and i dont think the majestics az or compton are coming
> *


 :nono:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Aug 7 2007, 07:18 AM~8491981
> *
> 
> 
> ...




SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS CHICAGO WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Bring some cash, so you can by this


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

96 HRS AWAY
5760 MINUTES
OR 34,560 SECONDS
OR 4 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaifdaddy_@Aug 2 2007, 09:33 PM~8461055
> *There's a Sleep INN  in Milan on Dexter st. I'll put more info up tomorrow.
> *


WHAT ABOUT STAR MOTEL? ,THIS IS GOING TO BE A SHOW ? IF IT IS VAN CLASSES ARE IN THE LINE UP?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

VANS ARE INCUDED IN FULL SIZE CLASS.AND YES ITS A HUUUUUUUGE SHOW


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

COOL HOMIE WE WILL SEE YA THERE HOPE COULD BRING OTHERS WITH US


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

THE MORE THE BETTER..ILL HAVE A COLD BUD LIGHT WAITING ON YA


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

*The 28th street Metro Cruise. Highest paying lowrider hop in the midwest hands down!!!

15 Miles of cool cars!!!

Celebrating west Michigan 100-year-old love affair with the automobile! More than 7,000 cars and over 200,000 people on the famed 28th Street! Dont miss this great show!!!*


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

SHIT EVEN RIDE4LIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

The weather is gonna be 85 and partly cloudy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And that's strait from the weather channel. The Hop will be $1000 per class 1st-$600,2nd-$300,3rd-$100.
Single,Double,and Dance.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WEATHER SUNNY AND 91 DEGREES :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 9 2007, 04:49 AM~8510579
> *WEATHER SUNNY AND 91 DEGREES :biggrin:
> *


HOT ASS WEATHER FOR A HOTT ASS SHOW!!! IT CAN'T GET ANY BETTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WE STILL NEED A TUG OF WAR ROPE JASON


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

THE SHOWDOWN IS IN 2 DAYS EVERYONE! BE READY TO GET DOWN OR SHOULD I SAY GET UP!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 9 2007, 05:47 AM~8510760
> *WE STILL NEED A TUG OF WAR ROPE JASON
> *


I have the perfect rope if you need it let me know.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Whats the address to the milian drag stip,,im trying to get my mapquest on

never mind found it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 7 2007, 09:34 PM~8499701
> *what up homie
> *


what up homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 8 2007, 01:56 AM~8501264
> *:nono:
> *


what is that all about :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Aug 10 2007, 07:27 AM~8519746
> *I have the perfect rope if you need it let me know.
> *


hell yeah thanks bro we need it for sure


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

what time does it startr.tryin to figure what time to leave toledo


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

be there around 12 homie :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

tommorow is the day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocktwism (Nov 24, 2002)

Wish I could bring my caddy out, but it's still back home in LA. but I'll be there with my chevy colorado.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

got the caddy loaded down..im gonna be leaving in about 30 minutes jason.dam i need to buy a truck and trailer..lol


----------



## MrLL2u (Jul 30, 2007)

im not goin. i hear its 20 bucks a person and 30 to register. plus its a long ass drive in the low low. sounds like a 200 dollar day...wamp wamp waaaaa


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

tommy nice seeing ya today,jim to..lol..THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE SHOW.WISH WE ALL COULD COME TOGETHER LIKE THAT ALL THE TIME.NEXT YR WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER.OH YEAH HET TOMMY...CAR LOOKED REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

how was the hop?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

real good..pinky just stomped everything in his path


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for a good time !! The show was great , cant wait till next year !!


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah the show went well... nice to see everyone out there.. hope to have my monte out there next year.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 12 2007, 05:31 PM~8536646
> *real good..pinky just stomped everything in his path
> *


well not totally, a stupid mini truck crushed everything, we won single with my impala, stupid mini truck won down, and the same dumb ass with the dumb ass mini truck won dance with another stupid mini truck. just fucking with you rob you know we got love for you, i mean garth


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks again guys for coming out..u 2 jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Aug 12 2007, 06:36 PM~8536678
> *Thanks for a good time !! The show was great , cant wait till next year !!
> *


nice seeing ya to..we need to all hang one night..ill drive down to toledo again :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 12 2007, 07:46 PM~8536752
> *nice seeing ya to..we need to all hang one night..ill drive down to toledo again :biggrin:
> *


4 sure Bro, send me a pm when your comin down, we can kick it. :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah... but pinky still was tearin shit up ..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Aug 12 2007, 06:12 PM~8536971
> *Yeah... but pinky  still was tearin shit up ..
> *


no doubt, too bad for some other fools who didnt work lol. DETROIT BUILT BITCHES


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

ahaha.. i hope to get my monte out there next year..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Aug 12 2007, 08:12 PM~8536971
> *Yeah... but pinky  still was tearin shit up ..
> *


I'll second that. His shit was banging hard. When his bumper smacked the cement you could feel it in the ground 30ft away. 

Jimmy and Tommy did put out a respectable effort though for sure, if it just would of got a few more inches.....

Good turnout and caravan of rides to and from. More hoppers would be cool even it was just some clean street cars with a smaller lock up. Maybe next year.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Wooo, just got back from that long ass drive. Decent show, Over did it charging 20 a head. I think 12-15 would have been more than enough. Hop was Ok (pinky shut that down, POUNDING the bumper a nice 11-12 consecutive times). First time putting the Cutty on that long of trip, it rode pretty nice.
Wanted to stay for trophies, but decided to bail out (not like it was cash). Curious if i placed though


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

FUN TIME GLAD TO TALK TO PINKY FOR AWHILE AND BS WITH HIM~~IT WAS 14X IN A ROW....BUT WHOS COUNTING


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8538023
> *FUN TIME GLAD TO TALK TO PINKY FOR AWHILE AND BS WITH HIM~~IT WAS 14X IN A ROW....BUT WHOS COUNTING
> *


you know what i say (ALL DAY LONG) :biggrin: Thanks for the prop everyone, glad we could come out and give a good show, hope to see everyone soon, (PINKY BITHCES) :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

No hard feeling jimmy, I held it down. It is what it is!!!!! Hey pinky lift your hex off me , I am in a hotel 45 min from my house, Ate three tires on the wedge. Chain reacton and got the wrong socket to change them. Thats some bull. had fun at the show see yoe next hop.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

HEY ROB..NICE JOB OUT THERE..I HAD TO DO SOME LANDSCAPING WITH THE BIG ASS HOLES U LEFT IN THE GRASS...LOL


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Aug 13 2007, 07:14 AM~8540377
> *HEY ROB..NICE JOB OUT THERE..I HAD TO DO SOME LANDSCAPING WITH THE BIG ASS HOLES U LEFT IN THE GRASS...LOL
> *


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

I got one hell of a sun burn out there today!!!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The show was real cool. It was a long trip but I am glad I made the drive. The boys from Show-n-go, I will say it again. You get respect from the land of low riders. See you in Vegas. It's back to Sacramento to get ready for the Lowrider Magazine show on the 26th of this month. Thanks to everybody that opened their arms to me. When I come back to Toledo, Brian I want the VIP treatement at the club. If it wasn't for me you would still be out there with that tent.  Big D, I wanna see the car when I come back. Outta Control, I only talked to you for a second, but your folks were cool as hell. Pinky, I guess I will see you in the next Truucha video.


SACRAMENTO all day every day.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 12 2007, 09:47 PM~8538989
> *No hard feeling jimmy, I held it down. It is what it is!!!!! Hey pinky lift your hex off me , I am in a hotel 45 min from my house, Ate three tires on the wedge. Chain reacton and got the wrong socket to change them. Thats some bull.  had fun  at the show see yoe next hop.
> *


no hard feelings i had to build a stoopid g-body for some punk here, so now i might as well build a stoopid truck for the fuck of it. and CADILLAC1 good to meet you and kick it with you for a minute, we will definately talk in vegas. hope you made it back safe


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

not yet rob :biggrin: you took some of my money, buy some tires foo,,,lol,, hope ya made it home safe homie--jimmy, the 64 was swangin :biggrin: and to the goodtimes crew, glad i got to meet you guys and glad you guys got to meet PINKY :biggrin: 

oh and tommy PINKY 3 ---GOLDY 0 :0 :0 :biggrin: PINKY BITCHES 

stupid g-bodies


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

made it home safe. Tires are under warranty. FREEBEE ZIP ZERO NADA :biggrin: O and pinky-0 stoopid truck 1-millon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

ROB,PINKY,JIMMY ALL PUT A GREAT HOP ON MY LITTLE BOY TALKED ABOUT IT ALL NIGHT. GREAT SHOW HOT AS HELL BUT HAD A BLAST. DAN THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO MY SHOW AND REST OF THE LOW4LIFE CREW THAT CAME TO IT.CADDILAC1 YOU COME BACK TO TOLEDO HIT ME UP WE WILL HAVE A BLAST AT THE CLUB AS FOR ANYONE COMING TO TOLEDO WANTS TO COME TO MY CLUB I GOT YOU TAKIN CARE OF FULL BAR AND FULL NUDE THATS HOW WE DO IT IN TOLEDO. ALSO CADDILAC1 I SAVED YOUR NUMBER SO KEEP IN TOUCH THANKS FOR HELPING WITH THE TENT I'M THINK I'M GONNA GO TO VEGAS SO MAY SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Aug 13 2007, 05:40 AM~8540394
> *
> *


Sorry homie but thats the cost of running the hop :biggrin: had a great time hope to see you guys next year. Thanks for havin us.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 13 2007, 07:05 AM~8540753
> *not yet rob :biggrin: you took some of my money, buy some tires foo,,,lol,, hope ya made it home safe homie--jimmy, the 64 was swangin :biggrin: and to the goodtimes crew, glad i got to meet you guys and glad you guys got to meet PINKY :biggrin:
> 
> oh and tommy PINKY  3 ---GOLDY  0 :0  :0  :biggrin:  PINKY BITCHES
> ...


thanks jason, oh yeah rob still sucks with both stupid mini trucks. but come on now pinky we will give you 2 but thats it


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 10 2007, 04:43 PM~8524162
> *what up homie
> *


whats new jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!! ITS GOING TO BE A EXPLOSION.....JIMMYS(DETROIT BUILT) RIDERS, PINKYS CREW, GOODTIMES REVENGE AND OTHERS THAT ARE GOING TO FIGHTING FOR MIDWEST CHAMPION.

SHIT JASONS GOING TO HAVE TO START NOW, CAUSE ITS GOING TO BE GOOD.

9YRS JASON BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN AND COUNTING


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 13 2007, 09:55 PM~8547226
> *CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!! ITS GOING TO BE A EXPLOSION.....JIMMYS(DETROIT BUILT) RIDERS, PINKYS CREW, GOODTIMES REVENGE AND OTHERS THAT ARE GOING TO FIGHTING FOR MIDWEST CHAMPION.
> 
> SHIT  JASONS GOING TO HAVE TO START NOW, CAUSE ITS GOING TO BE GOOD.
> ...


ALREADY STARTED!!!!


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

I WOULD LOVE FOR EVERYONE TO SUMIT THEIR IDEA'S AND COMMENTS TO [email protected] I'M TAKING ALL REQUEST INTO CONSIDERATION FOR NEXT YRS SHOW!!! BUT DON'T ASK FOR THE IMPOSSIBLE!!!! AND WILL HAVE A GREAT SHOW NEXT TIME AROUND!!!


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

i think next year it should be a 2 day show seens how there are so many people coming in from every where i think there would be more of a turn out that i also think there should be some show girls out there and a bikini contest


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

does any one know if the majestics are having a labor day show or some where around that day


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Aug 18 2007, 06:38 PM~8585050
> *i think next year it should be a 2 day show seens how there are so many people coming  in from every where i think there would be more of  a turn out that  i also think there should be some show girls out there and a bikini contest
> *


well i did give jason the idea for the bikini contest,but obviously that didnt happen,i just think if there was more activities it would make for a better time for everyone.jason i got alot of ideas that could possibly help ya out homie..no hard feelings on things,u got the number call me and if u do need me ill help ya out.up to u though bro


----------

